# Help! No rennet...need chevre for tomorrow!



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, I have about gotten myself in trouble. My sister's bridal shower is tomorrow and I told my mom I would make some chevre...some to go on crackers and some she wanted for a goat cheese/apple bruchetta she was going to make. Yesterday got my buttermilk culture going and planned on making the cheese today. Well....my does just freshened a few weeks ago and I haven't made any cheese since beginning of summer. I totally forgot my rennet was old and had thrown it out, thinking I would have pleanty of time to order more. Now what? Vinegar cheese really doesn't do it for me although I suppose I could just season it really well if I have to do that. I thought about making ricotta for the bruchetta maybe? Is there a way to make something yummy without rennet? Or will the junket tablets from the store work (haven't ever tried that). :help I have already been slacking on my Maid of Honorly duties due to kidding, trying to pack, rent out the house, work, and get ready to move to Maryland!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I haven't used them, but I know others have made Chevre with the tablets from the store. I think it would be worth a try in a pinch.


Tiffany


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

well, i ended up making vinegar cheese...ah well. Need to make an order!!


----------

